# 청하지 못한다



## Mallarme

어떤 번역이 더 나은 것 같읍니까?

회사원 김모씨(24·여)는 얼마 전부터 잠을 잘 청하지 못한다.

1. For some time, Ms. Kim (age 24), a company employee, has not been able to get to sleep well.

2. For some time, Ms. Kim (age 24), a company employee, has not been able to sleep well.

3. For some time, Ms. Kim (age 24), a company employee, has not been able to fall asleep well.


너무 고맙습니다!


----------



## Gijoe

I think the first one is ok.


----------



## shimon

모 in 김모씨 is not clear to me (I'm a beginner). Also can you write down (24·여)는 in the full form?
고맙습니다


----------



## Mallarme

shimon said:


> 모 in 김모씨 is not clear to me (I'm a beginner). Also can you write down (24·여)는 in the full form?
> 고맙습니다




I believe 모 is used instead of the first name to protect the privacy of the person.  김 is the last name and 씨 is a particle you add to mean Mr./Mrs./Ms. as a marker of respect.  So, the whole thing means something like: Ms. Kim X.  I know that the person is a woman because of the 여 which means "woman." 24 is written 이십사 (sino-Korean) or 스물넷.  So, the part in the parentheses tells you that she is a 24 year-old woman.


----------



## Innocence27

어떤 번역이 더 나은 것 같읍니까?

first : 번역 is kind of pretentious, as it implies a perfect translation,
해석 is more modest 

then : 같읍니까 => 같습니까


2. For some time, Ms. Kim (age 24), a company employee, has not been able to sleep well.  <= is right for me

or  Ms. Kim, a 24 years old company employee, has not been able to sleep well for some time.


For some reason in Europe / U.S , when it's like that it often starts with the name.


----------



## Mallarme

Innocence27 said:


> 2. For some time, Ms. Kim (age 24), a company employee, has not been able to sleep well.  <= is right for me
> 
> or  Ms. Kim, a 24 years old company employee, has not been able to sleep well for some time.



24-YEAR-old  




Innocence27 said:


> For some reason in Europe / U.S , when it's like that it often starts with the name.


It could just as often start with an adverbial prepositional phrase like "For some time," depending on what the speaker/writer wants to emphasize or on some stylistic purpose.  Besides, I offered the alternative translations not so much to get the best translation for the whole sentence, but to ascertain the exact meaning of 청하지 못한다.


----------



## Anais Ninn

회사원 김모씨(24·여)는 얼마 전부터 잠을 잘 청하지 못한다.

1. For some time, Ms. Kim (age 24), a company employee, has not been able to get to sleep well. 

2. For some time, Ms. Kim (age 24), a company employee, has not been able to sleep well.  회사원 김모씨(24·여)는 얼마 전부터 잠을 잘 *자*지 못한다.

3. For some time, Ms. Kim (age 24), a company employee, has not been able to fall asleep well. 



Hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## shimon

thanks a lot


----------



## Mallarme

Anais Ninn said:


> 회사원 김모씨(24·여)는 얼마 전부터 잠을 잘 청하지 못한다.
> 
> 1. For some time, Ms. Kim (age 24), a company employee, has not been able to get to sleep well.
> 
> 2. For some time, Ms. Kim (age 24), a company employee, has not been able to sleep well.  회사원 김모씨(24·여)는 얼마 전부터 잠을 잘 *자*지 못한다.
> 
> 3. For some time, Ms. Kim (age 24), a company employee, has not been able to fall asleep well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Anais



It helps, it helps!  That's just what I wanted to know. Thank you ^^


----------

